# E/M per day?



## jifnif (Feb 3, 2010)

I was wondering how many E/M charges should 1 person be able to put in per day?  per hour?  Does this depend on speciality?  Thanks!


----------



## LTibbetts (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you talking about entering pro fees or facility fees? I guess I'm not sure what you are asking but do you mean from a data entry standpoint such as just entering the charges that have been written on an encounter sheet or does the leveling have to be done (decided) as they go? E&M is different for everyone, depending on experience and proficiency,  and it is different for every type of E&M code being chosen (hospital, clinic, etc). This is probably not much help...


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Depends on what you are asking*

I agree with Leslie - the answer depends on what you are asking.  Would need more details to answer.


----------



## jifnif (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry, I should have given the full description from the get go.  I am looking for an approximate number or even a range of E/M reports that can be coded for a group of hospitalists.  The notes vary of course from subsequent visits to consults, etc.  I was looking for maybe a productivity level for novice to expert to get a basis as to what to expect for our department that will be taking over the hospitalist coding.  They do their own coding now and soon we will take over all coding and entering of charges.  Just looking for a range that might cover by the hour and up to a day of work.  Thanks ahead and let me know if that is enough info to go on.  Jennifer


----------



## jifnif (Feb 4, 2010)

Still looking for this info if anyone is willing to offer it.  Thank you!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Feb 4, 2010)

Jennifer, 

I worked in hospital coding - pediatric cardiothoracic surgery and general surgery. I was expected to code 10-12 claims per hour.


----------



## jifnif (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, that gives me a starting point.  If anyone else would offer there info, I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## LTibbetts (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if this will help as it is o/p coding but anywhere from 200-300 ers a day for some hospitals. Some accounts are just pro fee and some are just facility. Around 200 or less if coding for both, the pro and facility sides. For radiologies, labs or ancillary charges, it can be up to 400-600 accounts a day, on good days, maybe more.  I only do diagnosis coding for inpatients so I won't be much help in that arena but if the doc fills out the charge sheets and they are just entered as data entry, I would think that hundreds a day could easily be done. Again, this might not be what you mean.


----------

